# Brose S motor repair/service after warranty ?s



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

A coworker of mine just got a Turbo Levo and now i've got the bug to get one. I few questions I have that I haven't been able to get answered though.
what happens when the warranty has expired?
1. Is the motor on these serviceable with replacement parts?
2. worst case, how much is a replacement motor?


thanks


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

1. Is the motor on these serviceable with replacement parts?
2. worst case, how much is a replacement motor?

1. Should be but dependent on the amount of support the manufacturer(s) plan to provide them. At the rate e bikes are evolving and in general the industries infatuation with "improvements" it seems like planned obsolescence abounds. Bosch especially is doing a lot of training and didn't hit our shores until they had that program as well as a parts distributor that was supposed to be Magura but I am not sure if that ever happened. 

2. $$$ for motor and $$$$ for battery. 

You didn't inquire about the battery but it is the most likely to fail just from use and care given to it's state of charge and discharge, given you can get the aforementioned service for the motor, and cost more to replace or rebuild. As they are considered hazardous cargo they need special considerations to ship also so the viability of a rebuild plan is kind of nebulous due to this. Then what do you do with the worn out one? Sorry for the rant but as good as e vehicles from Buses to Bikes are getting the battery disposal plan seems to be without shape or form. I only found one avenue to get rid of my original LiFePo4 duct tape battery here in a large city. Hopefully someone is on that.....


----------



## Tori (Apr 17, 2018)

Good questions; I'd imagine they are serviceable, at a cost, after the warranty is expired. Looking at the documentation, it appears as though the bike can run 15,000km before a service is necessary on the new Brose motor. This is pretty good, I think!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Talked to my LeBS who sells bikes with Bosch, Brose, Yamaha and TransX motors. He said that for the Bosch and Brose motors that he's provided warranty service (no problems with the others yet), he removes the motor and forwards it to their service center and they either repair and return or send him a new one.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

You will find mechanical parts, bearings, belt,... For more "exotic" parts, I don't think any manufacturer sell them. 

A motor should be around $800.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw a guy post that he had a motor go out on the Levo and the LBS put the upgraded motor back in with the cable for "walk mode". That would imply that they don't want to support the old motor version.


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi I am Pete from Performance Line Bearings, I started sourcing and supplying parts for the Bosch motors that are out of warranty, but I am now looking at the Brose and Yamaha too.

The Brose 'S' and 'T' motors are a fairly simple motor to take apart, but a bit tricky to overhaul. There are several custom bearings within this motor that are currently unavailable. But like the Bosch motor, we are having these manufactured. Getting some of the bearings out is a little tricky too! We will be doing a 'how-to' video for the Brose, as we have done for the Bosch motors.

I am sure that by the time these motors come out of warranty we will be able to support them and give people and workshops the knowledge they need to fully repair them. :thumbsup:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Bearing Man said:


> Hi I am Pete from Performance Line Bearings, I started sourcing and supplying parts for the Bosch motors that are out of warranty, but I am now looking at the Brose and Yamaha too.
> 
> The Brose 'S' and 'T' motors are a fairly simple motor to take apart, but a bit tricky to overhaul. There are several custom bearings within this motor that are currently unavailable. But like the Bosch motor, we are having these manufactured. Getting some of the bearings out is a little tricky too! We will be doing a 'how-to' video for the Brose, as we have done for the Bosch motors.
> 
> I am sure that by the time these motors come out of warranty we will be able to support them and give people and workshops the knowledge they need to fully repair them. :thumbsup:


Thanks so much for the Bosch video and the step-by-step instructions.

Just curious, have you even known of the circuit board going bad? Does Bosch sell replacements?


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

It's very rare for a Bosch circuit board to fail, they are well supported and well coated. Unlike the Yamaha, where the board is not sealed and sits at the bottom of the motor! When the motor gets water in it the circuit board fries itself!
Nothing but the bearings and O-rings are currently available for the Bosch motors. I have contacted the factory that makes the plastic gears for Bosch but they won't speak to me  But we're still working on it


----------



## fen1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Anybody know how much a new motor is for a specialised turbo levo 2017 thanks


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

My bike shop replaced my Levo motor even though it was out of warranty. Specialized even though I don't really like the company does do a good job with warranties. They also replaced a battery out of warranty. I thought I was having problems with the replacement motor after about six months, but a software upgrade done at the shop resolved the problem.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

fen1 said:


> Anybody know how much a new motor is for a specialised turbo levo 2017 thanks


I heard the 1.2 motor is around $800 in the US.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

My Levo motor just went out at 3400 miles. It is out of warranty. Waiting on the Specialized rep to tell me what to do since the LBS said no motors available to order. Love the bike. At 2 years 8 months I am completely satisfied. Yes, Levo owners know the exact date they bought one. They will never forget that glorious day. I had some issues with the Avid Guide brake levers but there are plenty of threads about that. LOL. The KMC 11 sp chain is unbelievable.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

I understand you loving the bike but 3400 miles is not very good for the $$$$'s these bikes cost. I hope the brose motor on my bulls bike makes it much further than that but will see.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Had a Raleigh electric motor go bad, Trans-X, called Raleigh, they sent free replacement, Which I installed and the customer has had no problems to date!


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Doug_ID said:


> I understand you loving the bike but 3400 miles is not very good for the $$$$'s these bikes cost. I hope the brose motor on my bulls bike makes it much further than that but will see.


I looked up my elevation gain on my 3400 mile motor failure and it was around 320,000 ft. That sounds pretty decent. The electrical part of the motor is sound, my failure was one of the plastic gears or belt. Completely satisfied with the bike sans problems with Avid. Even the dropper post has held up great despite massive usage and no maintenance.

Oh, and I paid $4500 for my 17' Levo comp in Oct 16 so that is almost 3yrs old. That works out to around $1500 per year. Hopefully Specialized will give me a new motor. I was basically an early adopter and I new there could be problems.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Specialized is sending a new motor free of charge to replace my 1st gen motor that is out of warranty. That is great!


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Giant Warp said:


> Specialized is sending a new motor free of charge to replace my 1st gen motor that is out of warranty. That is great!


wow, there's a stand up company, good news !


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that giant warp! Awesome they did that for you! Was that a 2017 motor or newer one? My 17 has 2200 miles on it.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

csf said:


> Thanks for sharing that giant warp! Awesome they did that for you! Was that a 2017 motor or newer one? My 17 has 2200 miles on it.


It was a 17' Levo with original motor. I think I bought it in Oct of 2016. I got 100 miles on my new motor and started hearing a scraping sound coming from the motor. The bike shop said I have a broken rear axle. LOL. I guess the rear axle bolt was holding everything together but the actual axle was cracked in half. After they fix that they are going to check the motor. I think something is wrong with it. Anyway, the new motor and new 504W battery extended the distance by a huge amount. There is also a new firmware out for the batteries.


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

csf said:


> A coworker of mine just got a Turbo Levo and now i've got the bug to get one. I few questions I have that I haven't been able to get answered though.
> what happens when the warranty has expired?
> 1. Is the motor on these serviceable with replacement parts?
> 2. worst case, how much is a replacement motor?
> ...


No internal parts other than the drive belt are available from Brose. We do have limited stock of used parts and new bearings and belts if required. We can also service / repair the Brose S T and S Mag.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Its all proprietary components, meaning you are going to paying a lot of money for parts that should not cost a lot of money at all. If a gear is stripped in the motor and your out of warranty, I bet your sol, making the entire bike useless. Also, why be chained to having to buy a battery from Shimano, or the other glaring limiting factors a store bought ebike brings to the table, for a high price point, not worth it one bit. Buying a used ebike, I would consider the battery to be worthless, as you have no idea how the battery has been stored in its lifetime by the previous owner. Batteries are the most important component on an ebike, that needs the care and attention. Leaving the bike out in the shed in the winter, stored at voltage cutoff, damages the battery, along with any number of other aspects related to the health and well being of a battery.


----------

